# Too old?



## Arnold75 (May 8, 2022)

Hello everyone, first post so be gentle lol, I;m a 47 year old male that has always had an interest in martial arts.

I dabbled a bit when i was much younger but never stuck at it,  now the kids are older and I have a bit more time to myself I would like to have another go.

Is 47 too old to start now? the thing is want to reach a decent level, my main concern is my very poor flexibility,  my fitness and strength is very good for my age.

So is it possible to achieve a good standard at my age? I would not be happy with just going through the motions week in week out.

Cheers
Arnold


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 8, 2022)

Arnold75 said:


> Hello everyone, first post so be gentle lol, I;m a 47 year old male that has always had an interest in martial arts.
> 
> I dabbled a bit when i was much younger but never stuck at it,  now the kids are older and I have a bit more time to myself I would like to have another go.
> 
> ...


Take a look at the 14,000 other threads asking the same question. It's never too late. My wife started in her 50's. I strapped her 1st Dan around her waist at 62. One of our students was in her 60's when she started. Gave her her 1st Dan in her early 70's.
You don't do martial arts because you're flexible, fit, and strong. You become flexible, fit, and strong because you're doing martial arts.


----------



## seasoned (May 9, 2022)

Arnold75 said:


> Hello everyone, first post so be gentle lol, I;m a 47 year old male that has always had an interest in martial arts.
> 
> I dabbled a bit when i was much younger but never stuck at it,  now the kids are older and I have a bit more time to myself I would like to have another go.
> 
> ...


Never too old, you get out what you put in.....Good luck on your journey....


----------



## _Simon_ (May 9, 2022)

Ah welcome Arnold75, great to have you here!

Definitely not too late at all! Highly recommend checking out all the threads here on the forum, there's incredibly valuable information in them from answers to this exact question.

Definitely just start, and work within your own capabilities. Slowly build up incrementally and progress over time, and the fitness and flexibility will come 

Is there a particular style that interests you and that you're drawn towards?


----------



## Instructor (May 9, 2022)

Welcome, loads of people start martial arts when they are older than you.  You may get some aches and pains but eventually your body will grow accustomed to training.


----------



## Yokozuna514 (May 9, 2022)

Welcome to the forum Arnold75.  No 47 isn't too old to start.  You may not be picked up by the UFC as an elite fighter but it is never too old to get on the floor and train.  What you choose to do with that time on the floor will be up to you and the place you select to spend  your time.  Regardless of the style you choose, make sure it brings you joy and meets your expectations on how you progress given the time you study, learn and practice.

Good luck


----------



## Buka (May 10, 2022)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Arnold75.

As a guy who takes twenty years to break in a sweatshirt, I'd say you're okay with the age thing.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 10, 2022)

Arnold75 said:


> Hello everyone, first post so be gentle lol, I;m a 47 year old male that has always had an interest in martial arts.
> 
> I dabbled a bit when i was much younger but never stuck at it,  now the kids are older and I have a bit more time to myself I would like to have another go.
> 
> ...



Know a gentlemen that started Aikido in his late 50s, he is in his 70s now, a dan rank (black belt) and still going strong


----------



## Oily Dragon (May 10, 2022)

Brave dreams, that are kindled from ashes.

- Terry Reid.


----------



## ShortBridge (May 10, 2022)

No. You are not too old...unless of course, you believe that you are.


----------



## Arnold75 (May 11, 2022)

_Simon_ said:


> Ah welcome Arnold75, great to have you here!
> 
> Definitely not too late at all! Highly recommend checking out all the threads here on the forum, there's incredibly valuable information in them from answers to this exact question.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply bud, I actually went to a TKD class last week. i did some wing chun and kick boxing in my youth,

The only thing that worries me is my flexibility, I'm fit and strong as I have worked out all my life.

There are a couple of older students at the class I went to who are black belts but they were not impressive at all.  

I know that sounds bad but that's just the truth, I don't want to be like them I want to reach a good standard, 

I'm prepared to put in the hard work and I have the discipline  but fear I'm way to tight i cannot even sit cross legged.

Just wanted to know if there really is point where its to late to reach a good standard, don't want to train hard for two years or so and still be unable to execute a head kick.

Cheers
Arnold


----------



## Arnold75 (May 11, 2022)

ShortBridge said:


> No. You are not too old...unless of course, you believe that you are.


Haha I feel great Ive always kept in shape, just have really poor flexibility


----------



## _Simon_ (May 11, 2022)

Arnold75 said:


> Thanks for the reply bud, I actually went to a TKD class last week. i did some wing chun and kick boxing in my youth,
> 
> The only thing that worries me is my flexibility, I'm fit and strong as I have worked out all my life.
> 
> ...


Ah I see, that's fair enough. I don't think there's really a specific cutoff and it's very individual as to how flexibility goes. That's great you gave TKD a try. I would definitely just train in a place you love and see how it goes. You certainly don't need head high kicks to be an incredibly skilled martial artist.

Work on your flexibility and mobility outside of class too. If there are chronically tense areas getting deep massage and even working with a physio can help to strengthen joints at end ranges of motion (building strength at end ROM being key to long lasting and 'bulletproof' flexibility). People can make tremendous gains at all ages from I've personally seen. Have fun!


----------



## Flying Crane (May 11, 2022)

Arnold75 said:


> Hello everyone, first post so be gentle lol, I;m a 47 year old male that has always had an interest in martial arts.
> 
> I dabbled a bit when i was much younger but never stuck at it,  now the kids are older and I have a bit more time to myself I would like to have another go.
> 
> ...


47 is not too late to begin training in martial arts.  However, depending on your physical capabilities, general state of health and fitness, temperament, etc, there may be some styles or some specific schools that would not be a good match for you.  This is true regardless of when you begin, but can be more of an issue as we age. 

So jump in and give it your all, but pay attention to what your body is telling you.  You may get some clues along the way as to whether this is a good match for you.  If you decide that it is not, don’t use that as a reason to feel defeated.  Instead, look at the other schools available in your area.  Check them out.  One of them might be a better match for you.


----------



## DDoasis (May 12, 2022)

Started when I was 55, that 13 years ago. Wish I'd started younger but I'm glad I started. So go ahead and do it.


----------



## Judo boi (May 14, 2022)

Oftentimes the quality of the students is also a reflection of the quality of the instructor. If you are not impressed with the abilities of the higher ranked students, maybe you should check out a few more schools in your area before you commit 100 percent. As for flexibility, yoga, other types of stretching and continually practicing the techniques themselves will almost certainly assist in increasing your flexibility long term
Good Luck


----------



## MR. SERNA (May 14, 2022)

Arnold75 said:


> Hello everyone, first post so be gentle lol, I;m a 47 year old male that has always had an interest in martial arts.
> 
> I dabbled a bit when i was much younger but never stuck at it,  now the kids are older and I have a bit more time to myself I would like to have another go.
> 
> ...


It's never too late, I am 60 yrs. of age and I am in my summer season of martial arts. 

Like any endeavor begin slow and steady. Dedication commitment and loyalty my friend to your journey.


----------



## Buka (May 14, 2022)

DDoasis said:


> Started when I was 55, that 13 years ago. Wish I'd started younger but I'm glad I started. So go ahead and do it.


Just wanted to welcome you to MartialTalk, DDoasis.


----------



## Olde Phart (May 17, 2022)

Arnold75 said:


> Hello everyone, first post so be gentle lol, I;m a 47 year old male that has always had an interest in martial arts.
> 
> I dabbled a bit when i was much younger but never stuck at it,  now the kids are older and I have a bit more time to myself I would like to have another go.
> 
> ...


I did TKD when I was in my twenties and then wandered away from it.  Got back into martial arts at a different school when I was 64.  Now, at 67, just got my first dan black belt.  A good standard at my age?  Well, I can't kick to your head, but I can break your knee and still take you down!  The standard is not Bruce Lee or Chuck Norris.  The standard is YOU.  The question will always be: Are you better than a month ago?  "Going thru the motions" is a part of it.  Muscle memory.  Whatever martial arts form you choose, you need to strive to be the absolute best you can be in that form.  Which form is the best?  Way too many on the Internet espousing one form over another.  Who cares?  I do this for ME, not everyone else.  When I got my black belt a few weeks ago, the Master that was supervising the test held me up to the others much younger than me as an example to follow.  Good grief!  Now I got to keep it up!


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 17, 2022)

Olde Phart said:


> Well, I can't kick to your head,


Sure you can. First, you kick them somewhere that will encourage them to bring their head down closer to the ground...


----------



## Olde Phart (May 17, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> Sure you can. First, you kick them somewhere that will encourage them to bring their head down closer to the ground...


Yeah, that's kinda what my instructor said.  The kick to the knee will put 'em on the ground and then you "do what's necessary" to neutralize the threat!


----------



## chiquest (May 17, 2022)

Arnold75 said:


> Hello everyone, first post so be gentle lol, I;m a 47 year old male that has always had an interest in martial arts.
> 
> I dabbled a bit when i was much younger but never stuck at it,  now the kids are older and I have a bit more time to myself I would like to have another go.
> 
> ...


Anyone has the potential to improve their flexibility. It may take some work and dedication, but that is always a part of the equation. Here is a video with clips of my daily training shot on my 70th Birthday...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-GSOK1DA0Q&t=86s.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 17, 2022)

chiquest said:


> Anyone has the potential to improve their flexibility. It may take some work and dedication, but that is always a part of the equation. Here is a video with clips of my daily training shot on my 70th Birthday...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-GSOK1DA0Q&t=86s.






Here's your video so people don't have to copy and paste.

Looking really good for 70! Your spinning hook kick is better than mine, but I figure I have 13 years to catch up with you.


----------



## Phoenix44 (May 18, 2022)

I started at 41. Shodan at 46. I'm 66, still training, but now I do tai chi. (Got tired of hitting the ground!) Good luck.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 18, 2022)

I have to get this out of my system, because everytime I see this thread my brain goes here...






Sorry...it had to be done...I'll go now


----------



## Olde Phart (Jun 28, 2022)

" I would not be happy with just going through the motions week in week out."

Well, ya gotta understand that there is a certain amount of repetition involved in just about any sport.  Yes, as an adult, you begin to think that the repetitiveness of doing forms and the various kicks and punches is really quite boring.  And, at times, you'll begin to wonder if you're really getting anywhere with all of this.  YOU ARE!  Even if you never, ever, advance to a higher belt, you are still doing your body good because you are exercising it and keeping from being a couch potato.  Idleness in those older years is the real killer.  Yes, it'll be frustrating for you.  I'm 67 and I watch the "kids" around me in class that can kick higher and grapple longer than I can before I need a break.  But, I'm not competing against them; I'm competing against myself.  You wonder from time to time if it's worth it.  At least, I did.  That was until a young man got up in class and had a thing or two to say about getting his black belt.  He said that it was ME that was his inspiration to keep going.  Others are watching.  Ya can't stop now.


----------



## R5ky (Jun 28, 2022)

beginning at any age is beneficial for your health in any case


----------

